# first time dog owner - needs help with toilet training and leash train



## sheisaeval (Dec 14, 2008)

So I just adopted my first doggy yesterday (and I posted an intro post), and anyway, he's the sweetest dog ever, but he does have a few things to work on.


First, the good: he does like his crate, and it is pretty easy to put him in it without any complaints or problems. He also loves to play fetch. We'll throw his toy to the other side of the room and he loves to chase it and bring it back. He also loves to cuddle. He likes to jump into our lap when we're sitting on the floor.


Now, the not so good.

First, even though we believe he is somewhere between 1-2 years old, he's still not completely potty trained. Since we got him yesterday, he's already peed on our floor three times - twice in our bedroom doorway, and once by his crate. Last night we put him in his crate at around 11pm for bed, and at around 5am he woke us up with his scratching on the crate door, so we took him out of the crate and he pooed. Then we put it back in, went back to bed, and by 7am he had both pooped and peed in his crate. We are trying to get him to pee on the peepads but he doesn't seem to know what they are. I've read that when he starts peeing you are supposed to bring him to the peepad and then treat him, but wouldn't that result in a line of pee from where he wants to pee and the peepad? Or should we rush over to him with a peepad when he starts peeing and then treat him? We would prefer that he uses the peepad in the bathroom, but since we have all hardwood floor, the location isn't TOO important yet, we just want him to associate peeing with the peepads, not our doorway.

Second, leash walking. I am not sure if he's not used to leash walking or not, but whenever I bring him outside on a leash, he sniffs the ground a lot and/or runs around me so the leash gets wrapped around me. I can't seem to make him walk with me, he just wants to run to his own place or stop. I tried to do the "let the leash tension relax and then treat" strategy, but as soon as he gets the treat he'll go back to running around in circles or pulling the leash.

Also working on other commands likes sit/stay/etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The challenge with a rescue is that they can't speak and tell you their background. I adopted Lady nine years ago at age 4.5 and the first year was a lot of relearning and adjusting for both of us.

I suspect he may be outdoor trained. Have you tried taking him outside to potty? If he is used to going outside, it may not be possible to train him to pee pads.

Most rescues have to go back to Potty Training 101. Treat him like you would a puppy. JMM has some great advice pinned here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41514

The book Secondhand Dog  is a must have for anyone who adopts a rescue IMO. Amazon has it or your local bookstore can probably order it for you.

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Hand-Dog-Firs...8525&sr=1-1

A good basic obedience class might be a great idea and a fun bonding experience.


----------



## ohmygosh (May 26, 2009)

i also have a new pup, he will be 11weeks today. we started off with the crate asap. i realize younger pups are a bit easier than a 1-2yr old but i cant tell you enough about how good the links are that are posted above! there are 4 people in my family that take him out to potty so we all have to do the same thing EVERY time!

so everytime he comes out of the crate he goes straight out to potty, if he doesnt go within 15min we put him back in the crate for 10min and then back out again! this has been working. the reason i mention this is because before we tried this method, we would take him out and stand there for 45min waiting and waiting before he would potty  ! now if he doesnt go within 15min he goes back in the crate for a 10min. he has been peeing within the 15min but we are still working on the poo lol.....that seems to be a lil harder to get him to go quickly.

he has never went potty in the house! his paws do not touch the floor (except to walk to the back door) until he pottys. then he gets praise, a treat, eats breakfast, lunch or dinner and some good playtime....then back out to potty again before he takes a nap in his crate! this is very time consuming but also worth it. Also his pad is on the back porch so when he has pottyed beside instead of on it  we never punish him, just move him on it before we start praising! :aktion033: so keeping the pad in an area that is ok for accidents may be helpful.

he hates the leash though....as soon as we put it on him he lays down and pushes himself backwards lol....we attempt this around 3 times a day with no noticable progress yet....

i am on this site 50 times a day looking for advice and what i have found to be the best so far is CONSISTANCY and PATIENCE!!!!!! :amen: 

good luck with your new baby!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (ohmygosh @ Jun 2 2009, 07:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784509


> i also have a new pup, he will be 11weeks today. we started off with the crate asap. i realize younger pups are a bit easier than a 1-2yr old but i cant tell you enough about how good the links are that are posted above! there are 4 people in my family that take him out to potty so we all have to do the same thing EVERY time!
> 
> so everytime he comes out of the crate he goes straight out to potty, if he doesnt go within 15min we put him back in the crate for 10min and then back out again! this has been working. the reason i mention this is because before we tried this method, we would take him out and stand there for 45min waiting and waiting before he would potty  ! now if he doesnt go within 15min he goes back in the crate for a 10min. he has been peeing within the 15min but we are still working on the poo lol.....that seems to be a lil harder to get him to go quickly.
> 
> ...


My then 12 week old pup did the same thing (hating the leash--pulling backward, not wanting to walk with it on), so the trainer told us to leave it on her during the day while she is just roaming and playing around inside so she can get used to the feel of it on her. Then make sure she wears it each time outside also and very soon she will walk perfectly with it on...took mine about 3-4 days after I began following this advice. It works! Good luck.


----------

